# The JW Appreciation Society



## hollybolly (Apr 6, 2011)

I wanted to thank Jim for all the help he has given me with transferring and linking my lightroom files.  He has refused to give me his address, despite spending at least a couple of hours with me tonight and replying to countless messages over the last couple of weeks.  So I hereby announce that I am founder of the Jim Wilde Appreciation Society (if such a thing does not already exist!!). :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:

Thank you Jim - you have no idea how much I appreciate the help you have given me and the time you have saved me! :hail:

Ruth


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 7, 2011)

Well done, Jim :hail:

Beat


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 7, 2011)

After watching your thread and troubles, it's great that is all sorted out!!
Jim - you are a gentleman and a scholar!!:hail::hail:


----------



## hollybolly (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL - indeed it is good that it is sorted.  I vow to become less technically challenged over the course of the year!!  You never know one day in the distant future I might actually be able to contribute to these forums rather than screaming help all the time!! :hm: .....ok..... maybe not!!!  :blush:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 7, 2011)

hollybolly said:


> LOL - indeed it is good that it is sorted.  I vow to become less technically challenged over the course of the year!!  You never know one day in the distant future I might actually be able to contribute to these forums rather than screaming help all the time!! :hm: .....ok..... maybe not!!!  :blush:


 
Hollybolly - you have contributed already!! :hail::hail:
We all started knowing nothing and some us still know very little
And all of us have made "silly" mistakes and major gaffs!!:shock:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL!  Three cheers for Jim!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Jim - you are a gentleman and a scholar!!:hail::hail:



LOL, Geoff. I work hard to be a gentleman (though sadly don't always succeed)....but I am definitely no scholar!


----------



## hollybolly (Apr 7, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Hollybolly - you have contributed already!! :hail::hail:
> We all started knowing nothing and some us still know very little
> And all of us have made "silly" mistakes and major gaffs!!:shock:



LOL - thank you!  I shall rephrase and hope I can help others!  I have this afternoon, completely on my own, managed to take all my presets off my old computer and get them in the right place on the new one! Whooppppeeeee!


----------



## hollybolly (Apr 7, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> LOL!  Three cheers for Jim!



HIP HIP HOORAY HIP HIP HOORAY HIP HIP HOORAY

Your book will be landing on my doorstep tomorrow before 1pm Victoria!  then I just have to fine time to read it!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2011)

Excellent - that'll keep you busy for a while!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 8, 2011)

..... (<= 5 character minimum)

  (                 )       <= message


----------



## hollybolly (Apr 9, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Excellent - that'll keep you busy for a while!


 
are you trying to shut me up?!  I've come on here for a question but know I should look it up first.....hmmm off I go back to my/your book!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL  Wouldn't dream of shutting you up!


----------



## hollybolly (Apr 10, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> LOL  Wouldn't dream of shutting you up!



LOL - I know you had your fingers crosed!!  

Thanks


----------

